# Budgie pair not huddle while sleeping



## Flareo (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi all, 
My maiden post here. 
Hope to connect with budgies lovers here  

I bought a pair of 4 weeks old budgie two days ago n I noticed at night they don't huddle to sleep. 
They r about 3cm apart standing on the perch.
Is this unusual or should they be closely huddled together? 

Night temperature at my area is around 29 to 30 degree Celsius.
So I covered 90% of cage with a piece of thin cloth to keep it dark n warm. 10% for ventilation. 
Is this advisable? 

Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the fourm. The birds are much too young to have been removed from the parents, are you hand feeding them or are they eating on their own and if so what are you giving them? 29- 30 degrees is pretty warm, translates to about 86 degrees F which I consider hot. You can cover the cage at night but at 30 degrees C you do not need to do it for warmth, more to keep any light out and to help them feel more secure. They do not have to huddle together, they will sleep wherever they are comfortable doing so. Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## Flareo (Jun 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> Hi and welcome to the fourm. The birds are much too young to have been removed from the parents, are you hand feeding them or are they eating on their own and if so what are you giving them? 29- 30 degrees is pretty warm, translates to about 86 degrees F which I consider hot. You can cover the cage at night but at 30 degrees C you do not need to do it for warmth, more to keep any light out and to help them feel more secure. They do not have to huddle together, they will sleep wherever they are comfortable doing so. Can you post a picture of them?


hi,
thanks n noted on the temperature advice.
the age was a typo, didn't notice i missed out a "1". it's 14 weeks old |||


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, good, 14 weeks old is ok to be without the parents.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Cody has given you excellent advice.

If these budgies are a mixed gender pair, it is going to be very important you do everything necessary to discourage breeding.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! 

Cheers 👋


----------

